
Adventures in Go land: high performance custom HTTP(S) service - C--
http://aruiz.synaptia.net/siliconisland/2014/01/adventures-in-go-land-high-performance-custom-https-service.html
======
moreentropy
Ever heard of Nginx? Would have solved the problem (HTTPS & caching) without
one line of code.

